# Give me your ps3 game suggestions!



## j0yr1d3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Hey Roll It Up gamers! I'm hoping some of you can suggest some games I might've missed on the ps3 so I can get more life out of that system before I upgrade to ps4 for Mortal Kombat X and Batman: Arkham Knight. I consider myself a casual gamer with hardcore gamer spurts. I play 1-2 hours most days, not at all others, or I have days where i'll put in 8-16. I'll play pretty much anything beside puzzlers, racing, sports or FPS (unless of course there is heavy RPG elements like Fallout). Fighting, action/adventure, stealth, some RPGs is what I like to play mostly. I'm looking for obscure or overlooked gems as I've played most the AAA titles and the ones I haven't are on the "to do" list (Red Dead Redemption is top right now). Let me have em!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 12, 2015)

The Yakuza series, Dragon's Crown, El Shaddai, Disgaea 4, The Last of Us, Demon's Souls, Dragon's Dogma.


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Jan 12, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> The Yakuza series, Dragon's Crown, El Shaddai, Disgaea 4, The Last of Us, Demon's Souls, Dragon's Dogma.


Played/own them all except El Shaddai and Dragons' Dogma. I'll look into those 2 though, thanx for the suggestions.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 12, 2015)

FPS but if you like free roam, drive all kinds of cool vehicles and bad ass weapons have you ever checked out FarCry? Latest version is 4 that was just released in November and available for both PS3/4. My son's a big fan of Fallout and likes FarCry a lot, we shoot the crap out of each other regularly


----------



## bellcore (Jan 12, 2015)

Bioshock


----------



## DutchHaze (Jan 12, 2015)

j0yr1d3 said:


> Hey Roll It Up gamers! I'm hoping some of you can suggest some games I might've missed on the ps3 so I can get more life out of that system before I upgrade to ps4 for Mortal Kombat X and Batman: Arkham Knight. I consider myself a casual gamer with hardcore gamer spurts. I play 1-2 hours most days, not at all others, or I have days where i'll put in 8-16. I'll play pretty much anything beside puzzlers, racing, sports or FPS (unless of course there is heavy RPG elements like Fallout). Fighting, action/adventure, stealth, some RPGs is what I like to play mostly. I'm looking for obscure or overlooked gems as I've played most the AAA titles and the ones I haven't are on the "to do" list (Red Dead Redemption is top right now). Let me have em!


I was going to mention far cry as well. like you im not a big FPS guy, but I loved fallout and I love far cry. not as much RPG in far cry but it has a lot to offer. id start with farcry 3. the first 2 weren't great. 3(just like in fallout) is where it took off. takes place on an island that you can roam freely where you are battling pirates(think Somali pirates, not captain hook). there are abilities to learn so you get better over time.


----------



## DutchHaze (Jan 12, 2015)

sleeping dogs is also good similar to grand theft auto except more martial arts driven


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Jan 12, 2015)

Bioshock I couldn't really get into. Far Cry sounds like it might be ok so I'll check into it. Own Sleeping Dogs, pretty fun open world, right up there with Grand Theft Auto and Just Cause.


----------



## DutchHaze (Jan 12, 2015)

j0yr1d3 said:


> Bioshock I couldn't really get into. Far Cry sounds like it might be ok so I'll check into it. Own Sleeping Dogs, pretty fun open world, right up there with Grand Theft Auto and Just Cause.


u ever try katamari damacy? its addicting. Japanese style, you roll a ball around picking up items. very fun


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Jan 12, 2015)

DutchHaze said:


> u ever try katamari damacy? its addicting. Japanese style, you roll a ball around picking up items. very fun


Never heard of it. Is it an indie or download game?


----------



## DutchHaze (Jan 13, 2015)

j0yr1d3 said:


> Never heard of it. Is it an indie or download game?


Katamari forever it's called. Can prob get it real cheap now. It was early ps3. I think it's an import from japan. It's not anime or anything like that. Just very odd. Whole thing is like a weird mushroom trip


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 13, 2015)

DutchHaze said:


> id start with farcry 3. the first 2 weren't great. 3(just like in fallout) is where it took off..


Fallout 2 is the best game ever made. Period. Maybe you're thinking of that shitty Fallout game that came out on the PS2 and original XBOX?


----------



## DutchHaze (Jan 13, 2015)

I never played fallout before 3. I think bringing it to a consol made it more accessible and brought in a lot more people. That's where I was going with that. Not trying to put down the others.


----------

